
Making a toy shark fly using brain waves - okfine
http://spectrum.ieee.org/geek-life/hands-on/openbci-control-an-air-shark-with-your-mind
======
bazzargh
Idea: motorize a weeping angel
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weeping_Angel](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weeping_Angel)),
use this mechanism to have it drive towards someone when their eyes shut

------
veddox
Wow, respect for a great hack! I wonder if there are any other known actions
that give as strong and recognizable an EEG signal as closing your eyes?

~~~
sandworm101
Hand in boiling water would probably fire some neurons.

I don't see any wow factor here. This isn't control. It's a one-dimension
(up/down) input based on activity. There are many commercially available toys
that do this without any physical motion required. I've seen some at airport
dutyfree.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RM6nwZBBbAo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RM6nwZBBbAo)

